# SEM Website



## cameron_highlander (8 Dec 2006)

A question for you civvie-u types. 

I need the website where we can download docs like leave passes, etc. I don't have access to my computer right now (where it is bookmarked) and I need to fill out and sendoff a leave pass ASAP. Cheers.


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/subjects/forms/CF100.pdf

CF100 Leave Pass


----------



## Quag (8 Dec 2006)

http://recruiting.forces.ca/sem/engraph/home/index_e.aspx

All forms for SE management.


----------



## PLITTLE (4 Feb 2009)

Because it's text book claim season for us Civy U lads, I was perusing the internet looking for the SEM website, it seems it is not in the old location.

here is the new loc.  www.forces.ca/sem

now only if I can get the password I'll be able to do my claims and reading week leave pass.


----------



## Barts (6 Feb 2009)

PM sent.


----------

